# Spider-Man: No Way Home



## Veho (Aug 24, 2021)

Spider-Man: Homecoming, S&M: Far From Home, S&M: No Way Home, S&M: Sweet Home Alabama... 


​

Awww fucking yisss, the Doc Ock from the _best_ Spider Man movie ever. Noice. 

And that was Green Goblin's grenade in that one scene, you can't tell me otherwise.


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 24, 2021)

Kinda sounded like Willem Dafoe too


----------



## WG481 (Aug 24, 2021)

This is gonna be awesome, or gonna flop.
I have high expectations Marvel.


----------



## Reploid (Aug 24, 2021)

Let this lazy iron man spinoff die already


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 25, 2021)

Spiderman home alone  I will waiting!  With Doctor Strange included!


----------



## Veho (Aug 25, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Kinda sounded like Willem Dafoe too


Well, IMDB says he's in the cast. He was pretty good as the Green Goblin. The mask was a mistake, they should have just painted his face green and let him ham it up. Wasted opportunity really.


----------



## eyeliner (Aug 25, 2021)

One of the movies that will need tie-in tv shows... On Disney+, no doubt.

And can't get shake the feeling that Disney doesn't consider SpiderMan a main character, as he has to be accompanied by another main character. Far from Home was the outlier... But still needed Fury and Mysterio.


----------



## Veho (Aug 25, 2021)

eyeliner said:


> And can't get shake the feeling that Disney doesn't consider SpiderMan a main character, as he has to be accompanied by another main character. Far from Home was the outlier... But still needed Fury and Mysterio.


It's unavoidable, if they didn't at least mention the rest of the MCU everyone would be like "but where was this guy or that guy or that girl or those other peeps while this major world-threatening event was happening, huh? Huh?" and that's why solo movies have to either have lame no-stakes villains and crises to explain why nobody else jumped in to help, or have to take place in outer space or alternate timeline or whatever. And then everyone is still like "is that it? Last movie they faced the end of the universe, this movie he's fighting a mad furry bank robber. Laaame."


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 25, 2021)

Veho said:


> Well, IMDB says he's in the cast. He was pretty good as the Green Goblin. The mask was a mistake, they should have just painted his face green and let him ham it up. Wasted opportunity really.


Totally wasted considering it was probably his face that made them cast him as Goblin in the first place.


----------



## eyeliner (Aug 25, 2021)

Veho said:


> It's unavoidable, if they didn't at least mention the rest of the MCU everyone would be like "but where was this guy or that guy or that girl or those other peeps while this major world-threatening event was happening, huh? Huh?" and that's why solo movies have to either have lame no-stakes villains and crises to explain why nobody else jumped in to help, or have to take place in outer space or alternate timeline or whatever. And then everyone is still like "is that it? Last movie they faced the end of the universe, this movie he's fighting a mad furry bank robber. Laaame."


There's quite a lot of lore for Spiderman without resorting to the MCU. I understand they had to start the multiverse thing, but Wandavision had a better storyline to go through (with the help of Loki), instead of Dr Strange making some  weird mumbo-jumbo about a superhero kid with no privacy.

We had two great starts, with timelines and parallel universes, there was seldom need of making Spiderman a dead center event. It actually betrays the character a bit. He is one of the most light hearted superheroes around (until his comics divorce, at least)

It's like slapping what will happen on the forehead of the viewers, lest they are braindead.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 25, 2021)

Haven't seen a spiderman since 3 (regretted that as well) and equally did not see the last avengers film either (only saw the first because I was on a plane and had nothing else to do). Not bothered at all by any of the newer ones and have seen nothing to convince me I was missing out, indeed quite the opposite if the various film review shows I otherwise generally agree with are correct in this instance.

This however looks like it might just have some promise, and alternate universe spiderman stories in the cartoons (probably comics as well but I have never really bothered with anything there, though I know they form the basis of a lot) were often fun even if I doubt we are going to get into the really wacky stuff here (cues from the legion tv show spiderman multiverse with TV series style Madame Web... that I would probably go to the cinema for, even if it would be me and a few dozen actual spiderman fans only).

All that said I am not sure why he is trying to live a normal life as it were after being outed. I imagine it would suck but there are plenty of ways to either live apart, disguise, wait for a new flavour of the week or similar.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 25, 2021)

Just my two cents:
Finally the Spiderman movie we deserve.
Garfield is to me the best Peter followed by Cardboard cut Tobey.

I can't wait for the next two trailers revealing Garfield and McGuire separately.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 31, 2021)

Spiderman







Pokemon


----------



## CharlieWex (Oct 16, 2021)

Personally, I didn't like the film very much.


----------



## Veho (Nov 17, 2021)

​


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 17, 2021)

_"You're not Peter Parker"
_


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 17, 2021)

I found the trailer overwhelming!


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 17, 2021)

Going for a reversal of my previous post. Not going to be rushing to the cinema for that one.
Not even sure I will catch it eventually (granted I have not been to the cinema in many years at this point).

I would wonder if they can pull off that many villains as well (especially without the barest hint of a teamup), not to mention it is possibly kind of a bold choice presuming the cinema going types of today will have that much memory of the good two. No kind of menace, no kind of threat I cared anything about, suit looked awful, set pieces did not look so bad even if I doubt I will remember them...

Could possibly have seen it way later as a double bill with the new Dr Strange but that appears to be in reshoot hell so not expecting anything from that either.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 18, 2021)

Just to clarify, I found it overwhelming in a bad way. It was a total mess. Hopefully, it was just a badly cut trailer, but if the movie is actually like that then I think it's going to be a big disappointment. Why can't they just make it about the main character instead of trying to shove the MCU into every movie?


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2021)

Having a hundred named characters worked in the Avengers and barely anyone complained, so they're comfortable with having that many characters in a movie and hoping for the best.
Most of the villains have had their establishing movies already (avoiding the need for an origin story, which usually ruins the first movie in any franchise), and now thanks to the magic of* THE MULTIVERSE *the movies didn't even have to be in the MCU! They wanted the Sinister Six, and had to have someone to break the universe too, hence Strange. So the movie is getting kind of crowded, but since all characters are familiar and no time needs to be wasted on introductions, I hope everyone will get their own moment.
But it's true that Marvel movies are suffering from the same problem as the comics, in that all characters have to inhabit the same universe and simply can't have standalone stories.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 18, 2021)

The problem is that the movie ends up being a series of poorly connected set pieces just to let each big character have their moment, which is fine if it's an ensemble movie like the Avengers, but not if you want to mainly see a Spiderman story.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Nov 18, 2021)

Veho said:


> Having a hundred named characters worked in the Avengers and barely anyone complained, so they're comfortable with having that many characters in a movie and hoping for the best.
> Most of the villains have had their establishing movies already (avoiding the need for an origin story, which usually ruins the first movie in any franchise), and now thanks to the magic of* THE MULTIVERSE *the movies didn't even have to be in the MCU! They wanted the Sinister Six, and had to have someone to break the universe too, hence Strange. So the movie is getting kind of crowded, but since all characters are familiar and no time needs to be wasted on introductions, I hope everyone will get their own moment.
> But it's true that Marvel movies are suffering from the same problem as the comics, in that all characters have to inhabit the same universe and simply can't have standalone stories.


Yes, but also, Spiderman 3 and The Amazing Spiderman 2 had the same issue of trying to stuff so much shit into one movie that it came off as bloated and unfocused. If there is any tradition here its that putting too much into a Spiderman movie tends to do poorly in the end.  Maybe this one will break the curse? We will not know until reviews come in.

That said I have not been very impressed with Phase 4 so far properties wise. Aside from a show or two, the movies have not really moved me into a hyped mindset to see whats ahead.


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2021)

Dr_Faustus said:


> Yes, but also, Spiderman 3 and The Amazing Spiderman 2 had the same issue of trying to stuff so much shit into one movie that it came off as bloated and unfocused. If there is any tradition here its that putting too much into a Spiderman movie tends to do poorly in the end.  Maybe this one will break the curse? We will not know until reviews come in.


I don't know about TAS2, I do know that in Spider Man 3 Sam Raimi got fed up with executive meddling and gave up halfway. And part of the problem with that movie was that all three villains had to be introduced and established which didn't leave time for anything else. Now I'm not saying the movie won't be crowded (three Spider Men, six villains? assorted supporting characters) but how many spiders and villains did Into the Spiderverse have, and made it work somehow?


----------



## Stealphie (Nov 18, 2021)

Excited for this one. Spider-Man 3 will still be the best one and no one can tell me otherwise.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 14, 2021)

I will waiting! Also, this one more fun!



Nice editing... Aldo Jones!


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 21, 2021)

Anybody seen this yet? Early word from most of the critics I pay attention to (cynical bastards one and all) is seriously positive which is a bit of a shocker.

If anybody has seen it then is it possibly worth at least watching the Sony efforts at 2x speed and maybe the others? As mentioned before I have only bothered with the first three (and regretted seeing the third on DVD when I had nothing else to do) plus whatever token role Spiderman had in whatever avengers film I saw.

Looking at it the writers and directors have something in their past that says they can do things (if you can produce TV comedy that lasts you can probably do most things) so I suppose I should not be too surprised. Also see the director has fantastic four to come before long so curious to see if we will get an unquestionably good one.


----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Also see the director has *fantastic four* to come before long so curious to see if we will get an unquestionably good one.


Fifth time's the charm, eh?


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 21, 2021)

Veho said:


> Fifth time's the charm, eh?


At this point, I don't think anyone is capable of doing a good fantastic four movie.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 23, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> At this point, I don't think anyone is capable of doing a good fantastic four movie.


If you can have good cartoons, comics, games and such then I fail to see why you can't have a good film here.

I might not launch directly into a Galactus/Silver Surfer storyline (might even save it for "Avengers made a lot of money, let's up the stakes/establish a threat") as much as fighting Dr Doom (again) -- 4 people gain fairly basic setups for superpowers (even better larger matched to their emotional flaws too), have to come to terms with that whilst battling an enemy (possibly a former friend or someone they are responsible for) that is nominally more powerful than them individually (at least as they are still getting to grips with things -- got to have some power creep for the sequel) is something you can happily do a film contained story with.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 31, 2022)

AsPika2219 said:


> Spiderman
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's only one Peter I know. And he's inside my panties.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 21, 2022)

This movie will going RE RELEASE again with additional clips! INCLUDING DELETED SCENES!!!

https://thedirect.com/article/spider-man-no-way-home-extended-cut-release-dates-worldwide






You wanna watch it again? ENJOY YOURSELF!!!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 27, 2022)

Elevator scenes guys!



Enjoy!


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 27, 2022)

I didn't like the other two MCU Spidey movies as much as this one and that's because NWH leeches off nostalgia. Tobey Maguire and Andrew Garfield are far better Spider-Mans (imo), but to be fair Tom Holland is pretty good as a teen Spider-Man, it's just I've never grown to like or care about his version of SM (he's just.. _there_).

Sony and MCU know that the next SM movie won't reach the height of this one so they're milking it, that's all.



That said, I'll still eventually check out MCU SM4 when it's out, except at this point it feels like typical Disney-Marvel drivel where they focus on quantity over quality.

At some point the superhero bubble has got to burst like it happened to others (e.g. Westerners).


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## ateliermae (Oct 15, 2022)

This movie was my favorite out of the Tom Holland ones! It would be nice if they made others but I hope they'd be better than the two first because they were a bit of sleep material


----------

